#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Snoep Halal !!!

## lybra321

Weet je dat er in snoep veel stoffen zitten die haram zijn !!! of op z'n minst discutabel ?

er is nu een alternatief : www.candy4.nl

Snoep dat halal is zonder vage toevoegingen!

Binnenkort ook feestpakketten voor kinderfeestjes/ bruiloften etc

----------

